# BEEginning in CT



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am just getting started with beekeeping. I have 2 8-frame hives that I will install in the "bee garden" spring of 2010. I am planning on going organic...like I have with my flower garden. Right now I am reading everything I can get my hands on...watching YouTube videos and reaching out to all of you on this forum. I'll bee combing the forum looking for advice, useful links, resources, etc around things like the best bees for my area of the US, and organic beekeeping. I am also hoping to find a beekeepers group in either CT or somewhere in the NE. 

So glad to have discovered this SIG!!!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

You'll find a lot of info about bees & beekeeping here on this forum. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" sub-forum.



> I'll bee combing the forum looking for advice, useful links, resources, etc around things like the best bees for my area of the US, and organic beekeeping.


Spend some time at Michael Bush's site:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm



> I am also hoping to find a beekeepers group in either CT or somewhere in the NE.


Try these:

http://www.ctbees.com/
http://www.backyardbeekeepers.com


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!!

kathy


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi...

If your available on November 21 you might enjoy the 
*"Southern New England Beekeepers Assembly2009"*

Early registration is $39.00 I've been twice and I think it's worth it. You can join the Connecticut Beekeepers Association while you're there. 

I lived in Essex over 20 years ago... and worked at the Essex Boat Works.

Welcome, and Happy Beekeeping...


----------

